# dell laptop battery: original or compatible?



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought Dell Inspiron B130 laptop from US three years ago. The battery is dead. Dell India support says the model is outdated and it does not have any battery. I have option of getting it from US, where it is still available but cost approximately Rs.8000 in INR. I am told that we get "compatible" batteries (probably Chinese made) for 6-7 thousand. 
Is it advisable to get a compatible battery or should I go for genuine from US? If you suggest a compatible battery, which one is ideal and how much does it cost? *Please reply based on your own personal experience.*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

don't compromise on battery. Using that chinese **** is like putting on a wheel with dynamites to BMW.

Just get the ORIGINAL battery.


----------



## paradisevikas (Sep 7, 2009)

see when the difference is 1-2k thn i will suggest u to will dell( us ) one.


----------

